# PHOTO OF THE YEAR - Tie breaker cage match thunderdome!



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

Well we had a tie. Two will enter one will leave.

#1 - August - Canoe by JTPhotography






#2 - October - Reflection by sleist


----------



## JTPhotography (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize my photo made it this far, especially considering all the poop I stirred up about the contest turning to crap. No need to waste anyone's time or votes, I specifically forfieted the comp and asked that my photo be removed, so it wouldn't fair for me to remain in this.

Congrats sleist, nice photo.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 27, 2014)

One does not simply forfiet.


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> Wow, I didn't realize my photo made it this far, especially considering all the poop I stirred up about the contest turning to crap. No need to waste anyone's time or votes, I specifically forfieted the comp and asked that my photo be removed, so it wouldn't fair for me to remain in this.
> 
> Congrats sleist, nice photo.




News to me!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2014)

When does the voting close?


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

Monday


----------



## jenko (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, talk about being neck and neck!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 29, 2014)

Coin toss - both are beautiful.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 29, 2014)

jenko said:


> Wow, talk about being neck and neck!



did you know when they say "wins by a nose," that's actually a unit of measurement coined from horse racing?


----------



## limr (Mar 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, talk about being neck and neck!
> ...



Yup!


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Mar 30, 2014)

Me myself I like number 2 better but I like both of them.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2014)

both photos are great.  It was hard selecting just one.



Braineack said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, talk about being neck and neck!
> ...



I thought it was from cat racing ?


----------



## limr (Mar 30, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> both photos are great.  It was hard selecting just one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, that never caught on. They could never get the cats to run in the same direction. And some of them never did manage to cross the finish line - too busy chasing their own tails or napping.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 30, 2014)

So we need to coin a new phrase:  "As independent as a cat!"

As for the two photos - both are excellent.  Jason's has perfect serenity and balance,  while sleist's is a beautiful example of seeing beyond the surface.  Hey, they award duplicate medals in the Olympics when there's a tie - why not here?


----------



## JTPhotography (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, thanks everyone, I am very humbled to even be in the mix with such an awesome group of photos.


----------

